# ResultSet enthält keine Daten



## Sauerkraut (18. Feb 2008)

Wie kann man bei einem ResultSet herausfinden, dass es keine Daten enhält? 
Das ResultSet ist nicht indiziert.


----------



## The_S (18. Feb 2008)

wenn ResultSet#next -1 zurück gibt, enthält es keine Daten (mehr).


----------



## Guest (18. Feb 2008)

Hat sich erledigt... danke


----------

